# Low ram message on DIC



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Now that's a strange one! My guess some computer in the car is starting to fail.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm, perhaps a sign that you need to trade in for a Dodge?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

if you are logging a CEL, maybe it filled up the RAM?
Do you have a tune to disable the CEL?


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

not yet hoping to hold off on the tune for another month then getit. But still the DIC never shows i have a CEL or prompts an error so i dont know why it would show this... Starting to wonder if i need an extended warrenty. Dam computers. Going to the dealership in 1 hour. Hope they dont give me crap for the downpipe CEL


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't imagine its a great idea to drive around with a modified engine without a tune. Would think the O2 readings would be so off the car would go into limp mode or at a minimum start running lean to compensate for the high O2 readings. 

I would be more worried about what the dealer has to say about your warranty after you removed the required emissions equipment. Up to 10K fine last I heard for cat removal.... definitely not worth 10HP. I would have bought the tune before the downpipe, way more bang for your buck.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

silver2kws6 said:


> not yet hoping to hold off on the tune for another month then getit. But still the DIC never shows i have a CEL or prompts an error so i dont know why it would show this... Starting to wonder if i need an extended warrenty. Dam computers. Going to the dealership in 1 hour. Hope they dont give me crap for the downpipe CEL


You need to swap back to the Stock DP then. A tune is required when you remove a Cat. I would not reinstall the DP until you get a tune for it.



spacedout said:


> I can't imagine its a great idea to drive around with a modified engine without a tune. Would think the O2 readings would be so off the car would go into limp mode or at a minimum start running lean to compensate for the high O2 readings.
> 
> I would be more worried about what the dealer has to say about your warranty after you removed the required emissions equipment. Up to 10K fine last I heard for cat removal.... definitely not worth 10HP. I would have bought the tune before the downpipe, way more bang for your buck.


I would wonder about that as well. If the O2 sensor was removed then you could be running extremely rich or way too lean


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

worst case scenerio is i put the stock pipe back on and go to a different dealer to get it looked at. I knew i shouldve done the computer first just wasnt expecting anything else to go wrong. car runs great.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

silver2kws6 said:


> worst case scenerio is i put the stock pipe back on and go to a different dealer to get it looked at.


I would recommend this approach.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

02's are all still on and i still have a mid cat just not the first one. hardly no difference in MPG or power so i know its not that drastic of a change


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Its working again. So I backed out of the apt. Going back to stock next week til I can get the tune. Shouldve just waited in the beginning. Ohhh well

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

silver2kws6 said:


> Its working again. So I backed out of the apt. Going back to stock next week til I can get the tune. Shouldve just waited in the beginning. Ohhh well
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Glad it is working again, and hopefully it won't return, but let us know.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi silver2kws6,

I’m sorry to hear that you are experiencing this problem with your vehicle. I will be glad to look further into this for you and reach out to your dealership on your behalf. Feel free to send a private message with your dealership name, VIN, current mileage and full contact information if I can be of any assistance. I look forward to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## plmiller0905 (Mar 17, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> Its working again. So I backed out of the apt. Going back to stock next week til I can get the tune. Shouldve just waited in the beginning. Ohhh well
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How did you fix this?

last night on my way home, the information (Gas, milage, etc) showed on my dash. Then this morning , I stopped for gas then drove towork and I noticed my dash not on or at least the information that is normally displayed. It just displayed a message "Low Ram" I have no clue what this means. I just got the car back in March and I have not made any modifications to it whatsoever.

Can someone tell me how do I get this fixed? Should I take it to the dealer...or is it something I can do?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

no one wants to get a message that their dic displays low ram. hehhe


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

im such a child


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

plmiller0905 said:


> How did you fix this?
> 
> last night on my way home, the information (Gas, milage, etc) showed on my dash. Then this morning , I stopped for gas then drove towork and I noticed my dash not on or at least the information that is normally displayed. It just displayed a message "Low Ram" I have no clue what this means. I just got the car back in March and I have not made any modifications to it whatsoever.
> 
> Can someone tell me how do I get this fixed? Should I take it to the dealer...or is it something I can do?



Hey plmiller0905,

Although we're unable to technically advise, we'd be happy to follow up with your dealership if you decide to go in for a diagnosis. We recognize you're a bit concerned having seen the "Low Ram" message appear and we'll gladly look further into this for you. If you'd like to further discuss this matter we're available via private message.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was going to go tk the dealer but didnt restarted the car 10 min later and it was gone... never came back soi dunno


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

dealer shouldnt give you any hassle, i was there earlier today with my cruze and it has a catless down and midpipe. the guys there liked the aggressive tone and i told them its straight piped from the turbo back and all they said to me was it sounds really good.


----------



## 2bigbulls (Mar 24, 2015)

*Low ram*

So no real answers to the LOW RAM problem??? Mine just popped up today 3/24/15 on my 2014 Cruze and reading these blogs, no one has a clue. Trying to get ahold of service at a dealer is like pulling all you teeth at once.


----------

